# Champions League Tips Semi Finals



## betcatalog (Apr 23, 2018)

A very big match for the two teams, I do not agree at all with Liverpool's favorite, Roma have shown that they are not a negligible team due to Liverpool's play, I will risk to score both teams
LIVERPOOL FC vs AS ROMA @@ Both team to score, odds 1.60


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 24, 2018)

Tournament: Champions League
Date/Time: 24.04.2018/20:45 CET
Event: Liverpool - Roma
Pick: Roma +0.75 Ah.
Odds: 2.46 (10:00 CET) 
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10

Champions League Semi-final for this event I will take Roma +0.75 Ah. Avg. odds (1.50 - 4.80 - 7.20)
My advice is grounded several important reasons.
1. Both teams have reached here after they made very strong games in the elimination phase.
At 1/4 finals Liverpool broke Man.sity in both games, Roma threw the bomb came back from a 3 goals 
deficit against Barcelona to make it to this stage in the competition.
2. Roma have won 4, drawn 1, and lost 2 of their 7 games with Liverpool, 
the last 3 consecutive wins for the Italians have been in friendly games 2012,2014,2016.
3. Roma comes in full strength, all major players will play tonight while for Liverpool 
will be absent two very good players Matip (25/1) and Can (26/3).
4. The strongest weapon tonight all expected to be again Salah but: important is I to note
the fact that Salah was a player of the Romans seasons 2015-2016, 2016 - 2017
his former teammates excellent knowledge of its properties 
and Di Francesco will take the best option for conservation the man who decides many games during the season. 
I will write a few linesOn the other hand for Dzeko 
who has a lot of experience in Premier League as a play for Manchester City 5 seasons (2011-2016) and scored 50 goals.
5. Now I go back to the beginning of the Champions league season and I see a few very important things:
Liverpool against Sevilla Avg. odds for victory @1.65 (2:2 FT) 
Liverpool against Spartak Moscow Avg. odds for victory @1.50 (1:1 FT)
Liverpool against Porto Avg. odds for victory @1.45 (0:0 FT)
Roma against Chelsea Avg. odds for victory Chelsea @1.55 (3:3).


Tonight I expect strong game in defense from Roma with good counterattacks in which they are very good and I do not believe
from what I saw this season that Liverpool will win this game because when they are the top favorite
in the games very hard they win. For our strategy/best value option is Roma +0.75 Asian handicap 10/10 stake.


----------



## betcatalog (Apr 24, 2018)

There is no clear favorite for the qualification, the two teams have a tradition in the institution and have excellent offensive lines and can see an open match with many goals and phases, I will risk with the many goals
FC BAYERN MUNICH vs REAL MADRID @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.55


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 25, 2018)

To happen is most unpleasant but it is not a problem 5-10 goals for 35 min.! I never forget what stances issue in football. England - Iceland Euro 2016 and more..... I will never stop down the people who blocked all my accounts!!!!!





"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------

